# What Makes it a Custom?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

1911A1s With All the Bells and Whistles

What is a custom pistol? In this case, I am speaking of 1911A1s. My question came about with my purchase of the 10mm Dan Wesson Patriot Commander. Dan Wesson only produces 10 handguns per day. This pistol has Novak night sights, a match barrel, and a checkered front strap on the grip and checkered main spring housing. The entire pistol has received a carry bevel and its trigger pull equals the best. I desire no other modifications. Is this a custom or production model pistol?










I generally do not require a lot of bells or whistles on my 1911A1s but they have all been done to my specification. An example is my Norinco 1911A1; it has a match barrel bushing, McCormick parts (trigger, sear, and hammer plus a trigger job), a beavertail grip safety, carry bevel, Novak sights, and a reblue. I put a nice set of grips on it and I am happy.










My Ballester-Molina was worse than a beater when I received it. Marianne Carniak of the Accurizer Gunshop in Troy, Michigan worked on it. First, Marianne fitted a Series 70 barrel and she then did a match barrel bushing, Novak sights and a reblue followed these. I purchased a nice set of grip from Hakan and it is good to go.










Marianne also did a Sistema Colt 1927 for me. This pistol has a fitted a Series 80 barrel and match barrel bushing, Novak sights, McCormick parts (trigger, sear, and hammer plus a trigger job), a beavertail grip safety, carry bevel, and a reblue.










Again, I ask are these custom pistols or production model pistols with modifications? If not, what make a custom pistol? Let me know what you think.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The DW I would call a company hand fitted, or a company custom. They don't make enough to be called a production line pistol. The rest are all custom pistols. Anytime you take one to a smith and have things changed, you have customized it. Same as if you sent a stock car to Boyd Cottington.


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

How many true one off custom guns are there anyway. Of the few that you see, most are so bizarre in appearance they appeal to very few people. If you change one feature to your specs technically it's custom. Even though it looks like a million other guns. Too me, I guess, if it's only one of two a day built to the same spec, it's really semi-custom at best.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Jan Libourel said what I wanted to say in the January 2007 Gun World:

"Well, the world is full of 5-inch, single-stack 1911s. Many are very good, some not so good. About all I can say is that this (Para) Tactical Duty SSP is a very good one indeed, so good that I am left to wonder why some people feel a need to spend three times as much for similar pistols that can't do too much better."

The price of the Para Tactical Duty SSP is $1,169 and I paid $950 for the Dan Wesson Patriot Commander. In both cases these are superb handguns and I doubt any 1911 will perform better for me. 

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

If it rolled out of a factory like that, it's not custom. If any changes or modifications are made after it leaves the company's possession, it becomes custom.

If you're happy with your Dan Wesson, what does it matter if it's a production or a custom?


----------



## ryanator86 (Apr 6, 2007)

How does the Dan Wesson shoot for you? What is the accuracy like at 25 yrds?


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am a 15 yard shooter and I am getting 1 1/2" groups from the bench. Keep in mind that I will never set the World on fire with my shooting but I love to do it. Regards, Richard


----------

